# Who's On At Midnight 2011 ?



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

Anyone going to be on AHB at midnight 2011? I probably will be but then again it will only be about 10-10:30 pm here in sunny WA. It will be interesting to see what the top thread will be on New Years Eve.
Any New Years resolutions ?
GB


----------



## bum (31/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Anyone going to be on AHB at midnight 2011?


I don't plan to be but I do have an exit strategy planned for the party I'm going to tonight. The hosts have an absolute attention whore of a friend that I am preying isn't coming if she's there we're going to bail and I'll probably be on.



Gryphon Brewing said:


> Any New Years resolutions ?


Yeah but it's just the same stuff I tell my Sunday night beers I'm really and truly going to start doing every Monday.


----------



## chappo1970 (31/12/10)

Won't be on the forum tonight as I have a life... apparently?

Anyways have a good one Brewers and stay safe.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

I contacted three mates "what you doing tonight " errr "nothing".
Looks like we will all end up drinking here or out looking for an attention whore.
GB
To those I have offended this year , SORRY.
To those I didnt , there is always next year . :lol:


----------



## kenlock (31/12/10)

I would hope that I wasn't.  but who knows?

A thought just struck me. Just as we always get the News reporting the first baby of the new year, who will do the first brew of the new year. Anyone got plans to do a special brew with flame out at midnight? (i've got myself thinking myself now, but a little scared of flames, boiling liquid and beers on NYE)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

kenlock said:


> I would hope that I wasn't.  but who knows?
> 
> A thought just struck me. Just as we always get the News reporting the first baby of the new year, who will do the first brew of the new year. Anyone got plans to do a special brew with flame out at midnight? (i've got myself thinking myself now, but a little scared of flames, boiling liquid and beers on NYE)


AHB or GMT time Midnight ?
I might get an extract done but that would be all, takes me a day in advance just to get ready for an AG.
GB


----------



## Pollux (31/12/10)

I'll be tucked away in bed, sleeping before my 4am start in the house of sin.........

I hate NYE/NYD.............People take the fuckwit factor and ramp it up around 400%......Let's see how many I nearly run over in my 4.1km drive to work...


----------



## kenlock (31/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> AHB or GMT time Midnight ?
> I might get an extract done but that would be all, takes me a day in advance just to get ready for an AG.
> GB


I think you'd feel cheated if it wasn't done at midnight local time, and you'd want to make it something special. One of those beers with a tale!


----------



## kenlock (31/12/10)

Pollux said:


> I'll be tucked away in bed, sleeping before my 4am start in the house of sin.........
> 
> I hate NYE/NYD.............People take the fuckwit factor and ramp it up around 400%......Let's see how many I nearly run over in my 4.1km drive to work...



Your shift in the brothel starts at 4am? :blink:   

Yes, definitely want to choose wisely the places you frequent on NYE/NYD.


----------



## BjornJ (31/12/10)

Pollux works in the casino, if I'm not mistaken.
Which is also a house of sin, eh?

Talking of sin,
Last night I played poker at the tennis club, and lost my $11  
What is this world coming to?


Happy New Year to all, it's been another good year brewing and I've learned a lot from AHB.

thanks

Bjorn


----------



## kenlock (31/12/10)

Sorry, casino 'house of sin'. :icon_cheers: A brothel is the 'house of fun'! (Madness)  

I hope you had enough $ left to catch the bus home.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

BjornJ said:


> Pollux works in the casino, if I'm not mistaken.
> Which is also a house of sin, eh?
> 
> Talking of sin,
> ...


Or a Brothel ? I lost $ 100.00 there once. 
GB


----------



## kenlock (31/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Or a Brothel ? I lost $ 100.00 there once.
> GB



Fall out of your trousers, did it?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (31/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Any New Years resolutions ?




To stop chewing my finger nails, this is the third year in a row! and finish all the little half finished jobs around the house before i start another!

Hope you all have a happy new year!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

kenlock said:


> Fall out of your trousers, did it?


I cant remember I was drunk at the time. It was suppose to be my mates bucks party present. The nice young lady at the shop told us off for bringing him in the night before getting married. Every body has moral standards, I guess ours weren't as high as hers.
GB


----------



## Pollux (31/12/10)

Yes, the casino house of sin, not the brothel up the road from it......


Would it be wrong of me to take a cattle prod to work and zap patrons who can't behave?


----------



## Lecterfan (31/12/10)

Pollux said:


> Yes, the casino house of sin, not the brothel up the road from it......
> 
> 
> Would it be wrong of me to take a cattle prod to work and zap patrons who can't behave?




I would certainly support you. Many people's jobs are trying at the best of times without putting up with NYE/NYD "patrons" at 4am. Sorry to OP for going OT.


----------



## Batz (31/12/10)

All the local crew are heading to the BatCave for beers and pizza's, then we'll go to the pub at around 10.30pm.
My guess is no one will end up going to the pub though, happens every year. :icon_chickcheers: :icon_cheers: :drinks: :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

Batz said:


> All the local crew are heading to the BatCave for beers and pizza's, then we'll go to the pub at around 10.30pm.
> My guess is no one will end up going to the pub though, happens every year.
> 
> Batz


Why go any where when you have the BAtZ cave. :icon_drunk: 
GB


----------



## winkle (31/12/10)

Batz said:


> All the local crew are heading to the BatCave for beers and pizza's, then we'll go to the pub at around 10.30pm.
> My guess is no one will end up going to the pub though, happens every year. :icon_chickcheers: :icon_cheers:
> 
> Batz



Ha! I can (sort of) remember a time at the cave when we were going to the pub for dinner - *epic fail*.
Drunken square dancing got in the way :blink:, trouble making Alt strikes again :icon_cheers: 

Have a good one Batz & all.


----------



## Bizier (31/12/10)

I will be working til 9+ here, which is 12:00 EDST... and figuring out how I get home from work while everyone else is pissed and I don't have the car. I will just want a cold beer, and minimal contact with people because I share Pollux's sentiment 101%.

Perhaps it is a residual buildup of isommerised alpha acids in my body, but I seem to be getting more bitter as I grow older. :lol:


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (31/12/10)

my money is that i will be in bed and will feel all the better for it tomorrow!!


----------



## DU99 (31/12/10)

No invites to anyones place...so could be in bed...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

I have just poured my first beer for the day, I will roll with what ever happens next. Probably jack shite.
GB


----------



## np1962 (31/12/10)

Nothing planned here either, a little hard when the other half has to be within distance of the hospital when she is on call as she is tonight.
Could be a midnight mash on the cards depending on who calls in for a drink on there way to other places.
Nige


----------



## peaky (31/12/10)

Chances are I'll be on here at midnight, missus is working and 2yo will be (hopefully) asleep. Good thing my beer fridge is full, I'll do my best to put a big dent in the supplies :chug: 

Might even crack some grain for a new years day brew :super:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

Yeah , the wife is off on a late shift delivering babies and bossing lesser people around at work and the daughter has taken off to a friends house, so I am all alone ATM. I will wait for some young girls to get off the train and invite them in for a party. h34r: 
Creepy
GB


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (31/12/10)

peakydh said:


> Chances are I'll be on here at midnight, missus is working and 2yo will be (hopefully) asleep. Good thing my beer fridge is full, I'll do my best to put a big dent in the supplies :chug:
> 
> Might even crack some grain for a new years day brew :super:


 plan on doing the same thing, reno's early then brew from 3 to bring the new year in :beerbang:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

Yeah , the wife is off on a late shift delivering babies and bossing lesser people around at work and the daughter has taken off to a friends house, so I am all alone ATM. I will wait for some young girls to get off the train and invite them in for a party. h34r: 
Creepy
GB


----------



## kenlock (31/12/10)

Young women??


----------



## mika (31/12/10)

Cousin decided to get married tonight. Don't know what that's all about, but at least someone else will be picking up the bar tab this year (though I haven't been to a pub for NYE for about 5yrs or so).
Chances are I'll be snoozing on a couch long before midnight, but you never know.


----------



## bradsbrew (31/12/10)

kenlock said:


> Young men??



Fixed :lol: .


----------



## np1962 (31/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yeah , the wife is off on a late shift delivering babies and bossing lesser people around at work and the daughter has taken off to a friends house, so I am all alone ATM. I will wait for some young girls to get off the train and invite them in for a party. h34r:
> Creepy
> GB


Mines on call hoping not to be delivering any babies tonight, told her to get one of her clients to deliver at 1201 so she gets into the paper.
Distinct lack of interest there :lol: 
Nige


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

kenlock said:


> Young women??


when you get older every women is a "young girl".  
GB


----------



## warra48 (31/12/10)

I'll be well asleep at midmight. As usual, I'll sleep like a baby.
I've already consumed my ration for the day, a longneck of IPA.
For me, it's like any other day. When you're retired, it tends to be like that.


----------



## manticle (31/12/10)

Not if you're Hugh Hefner.

Stay safe and drink beer, all and sundry.


----------



## browndog (31/12/10)

Thanks to the missus and number two son having a lurgy, it will be sparklers in the back yard at dark followed by an early night of the said sickos. ATM there is a leg of pork in the oven that smells divine and I will be chugging on a fresh keg of LCPA clone, watching a DVD or getting into Black Ops on the XBox, then I'll probably see who is online later,

have a good one all

Browndog


----------



## jyo (31/12/10)

I'll be here, no doubt. Heading to a mate's house for a few beers and then home when the little numbats get tired and cranky. Probably work my way through a few more case swap beers and play PS3...f##k I'm boring.
Nev I'm dissapointed at the lateness of your first beer!
Have a great one, all.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

jyo said:


> Nev I'm dissapointed at the lateness of your first beer!
> Have a great one, all.


Dont worry I have started on a HellesBock, wont be long and I will strapping on the wobbly boots.
Take care and have a good one.
GB


----------



## yardy (31/12/10)

warra48 said:


> *I'll be well asleep at midmight. As usual, I'll sleep like a baby.
> I've already consumed my ration for the day, a longneck of IPA.
> For me, it's like any other day. When you're retired, it tends to be like that.
> *




you're a bloody wild man Warra :icon_cheers: 

have a good one cobber, i'll try and make it to 12:01 :icon_drunk: 

cheers

Dave


----------



## vykuza (31/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yeah , the wife is off on a late shift delivering babies and bossing lesser people around at work and the daughter has taken off to a friends house, so I am all alone ATM. I will wait for some young girls to get off the train and invite them in for a party. h34r:
> Creepy
> GB




If you live as well as work in Bassendean, then that station has had young girls invited to party at it before ;-) I grew up around the corner in Ashfield!


Though Bassendean station looks like a space station more than a train station. Saw it for the first time in 10 years or so a few months ago. All very fancy looking, but the trains are the same.



Happy new years all!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

Nick R said:


> If you live as well as work in Bassendean, then that station has had young girls invited to party at it before ;-) I grew up around the corner in Ashfield!
> 
> 
> Though Bassendean station looks like a space station more than a train station. Saw it for the first time in 10 years or so a few months ago. All very fancy looking, but the trains are the same.
> ...


Next station up, Success Hill, dark and creepy and not to many young ladies get off here. Mind you if I hang around long enough I wont spend my night alone, I will join the rest of the NYE drunks in lock up.
No, the sun will be going down in 3 hours and I will head for my deck instead.
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

Nick R said:


> If you live as well as work in Bassendean, then that station has had young girls invited to party at it before ;-) I grew up around the corner in Ashfield!
> 
> 
> Though Bassendean station looks like a space station more than a train station. Saw it for the first time in 10 years or so a few months ago. All very fancy looking, but the trains are the same.
> ...


Next station up, Success Hill, dark and creepy and not to many young ladies get off here. Mind you if I hang around long enough I wont spend my night alone, I will join the rest of the NYE drunks in lock up.
No, the sun will be going down in 3 hours and I will head for my deck instead.
GB


----------



## yardy (31/12/10)

could you repost that, i missed it


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

Nick R said:


> If you live as well as work in Bassendean, then that station has had young girls invited to party at it before ;-) I grew up around the corner in Ashfield!
> 
> 
> Though Bassendean station looks like a space station more than a train station. Saw it for the first time in 10 years or so a few months ago. All very fancy looking, but the trains are the same.
> ...


Next station up, Success Hill, dark and creepy and not to many young ladies get off here. Mind you if I hang around long enough I wont spend my night alone, I will join the rest of the NYE drunks in lock up.
No, the sun will be going down in 3 hours and I will head for my deck instead.
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

yardy said:


> could you repost that, i missed it


Bloody browser is giving me the shites ! 2011 NYE bug.
Gb


----------



## schooey (31/12/10)

Havin' a family night in with the bride and the grommets. Majority of the family and friends are away atm, which kinda suits me... Have a truckload of swap and lotto beers to get through so maybe it'll be a big one, maybe it won't...

All the best to the brewing brethren for the new year; May 2011 bring you health, hope and happy!


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

im going to get a brew going first thing in the morning............ should be one of the first brews made in the world in 2011 id say.

Will have the rig set up for an early start to beat the heat! so no late nite for me.

Midnight.... yay another year........ yay

sorry i just cant get into it

cheers


----------



## schooey (31/12/10)

Tony said:


> ............ should be one of the first brews made in the world in 2011 id say.



Hmmm....

If I have enough Cali common and a few courage boosters, I may just dough in at 00:00:01 01 01 2011 just to beat you!


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

mate............. i have half a bottle of bundy on hand............ dont push me!


----------



## Peteoz77 (31/12/10)

Well now, it's only a little over 3 1/2 hours away... I reckon I might make it... If the Gumballhead holds out.. which it will, because I have another KEG of it!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## schooey (31/12/10)

Tony said:


> mate............. i have half a bottle of bundy on hand............ dont push me!



One botte of OP with only the neck out of it... what did you think I meant by courage boosters?


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

there is several bottles of $200+ single malt sitting next to it but im not wasting that on NYE.

2 rums and your mine big man!

I dont have facial scars and a bent right little finger from drinking cordial 

you know where i live, im in the garage!

come give us a big hug :beer:


----------



## schooey (31/12/10)

Hahahaha... if only I was sober enough to get there... what an offer!

The Grandfather used to say "If you don't fight on OP, you're a coward!"


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

schooey said:


> Hahahaha... if only I was sober enough to get there... what an offer!
> 
> The Grandfather used to say "If you don't fight on OP, you're a coward!"


If you dont fight on OP your asleep or dead, and in the morning if your not dead you wish you were.
GB


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

OT story.................

years ago after the Singleton Rodeo, we all went to the pub.

We turned up, me and a mate walked over to the pool table and asked if they wanted to play for drinks.

Yeah sure the DC shoes capped boppers said............ what are we drinkin?

mate looks at me and says (we had about 15 rums in us by this stage) feel like a fight tone?

I said...... yeah why not! Mate says... OP cans!

We won 5 strait and i dont recal getting home...... no idea what happened after pool to be honest.

love the OP!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

Less than three hours to go and we are OT on the OP. My dick neighbour has just decided to mow his bloody lawn . I dont believe any one would mow their f...ing lawn now.
GB


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

my new years brew is cracked and in the tun, HLT full of water, temp controllers set and ready to go.

I cant see any of you losers starting a brew at 1am.

But if your neighbours are mowing the lawn.... anything goes i guess 

Thinking about it...... best time to do it in summer...... does he/she have headlights?


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (31/12/10)

3/4 the way throw a botlle of oban, blallin me eyes out at the edinburgh tattoo..

now watching a ballet movie on sbs cause the mother in law wants ot watch it....

**** im a sad ****

might go over to usedguns.com.au see whats for sale


----------



## kiwibrewer (31/12/10)

****, happy new year everybody, just gone 12am in NZ. get a brew up ya!


----------



## schooey (31/12/10)

kiwibrewer said:


> get a brew up ya!



You kiwis really are different... I think I'll just drink mine... :blink:


----------



## DU99 (31/12/10)

Blues Brothers is on FOX classics..


----------



## yardy (31/12/10)

they pronounce bro as brew so i dunno what he's getting at :blink:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

Watch out for your pouwer shell ! Shit its the only Kiwi I know. :icon_cheers: 
HNYE to all you wanta be Aussie's. :lol: 
GB


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

mmmm oban......... braveheart is on ten........... good scotch drinkin movie 

I have poured my ;ast beer for the year, and my last beer is a guinness 

YUM


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

Just tried ringing some friends in Rockhampton QLD, its engaged. I figure its all under water now. Hope they got flippers for Chrissie.
GB


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

or a boat............ hope all in QLD are ok!

Alright......... who is still here?


----------



## RdeVjun (31/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Just tried ringing some friends in Rockhampton QLD, its engaged. I figure its all under water now. Hope they got flippers for Chrissie.


Not surprised Nev, one of our Gauging Stations* has much of Rocky under water any moment now, its not likely to ease for several days with those flows. The outlook is not good at all, a fair proportion of the Fitzroy is red on the BoM map (toggle River Conditions), the Condamine and Burnett have copped a hiding as well over the last week.
I consider myself lucky only getting stranded in Millmerran for a few extra days over Christmas, I really do feel for all the folks dealing with inundation and complete devastation, so I gave some dough to the appeal, hoping that makes someone's new year a little brighter than it would otherwise be...

* Seeing as the OP is about folks working over NY, I'm on duty tonight, making sure the DERM GS telemetry data is rolling through to emergency services and BoM. Would rather not to be honest, it just isn't pretty...


----------



## Peteoz77 (31/12/10)

I am still awake and still drinking home brew.


----------



## Peteoz77 (31/12/10)

and going to bed NOW


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

and still pointing that glock at us


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

Ahhhhh here is how much i think of NYE

11:47 and im going to bed

Enjoy folks


----------



## Maple (31/12/10)

Happy new year of brewing fellas. Heat in melb took it's toll on the summer ale keg, but the American amber is pouring well. All the best to you guys in '11!


----------



## Peter Wadey (31/12/10)

Tony said:


> im going to get a brew going first thing in the morning............ should be one of the first brews made in the world in 2011 id say.
> 
> Will have the rig set up for an early start to beat the heat! so no late nite for me.
> 
> ...



Same here Tony.
I am going to start 2011 with a Russian Imperial.
(All the kegs are full, so have to make something to bottle  )
Got a couple of tuns ready & malt already crushed.
Normally mash in at 6, but might try & bring that forward a little to beat the heat.
Expecting 37 here tomorrow.

Happy New Year,
Peter


----------



## potof4x (31/12/10)

Hello to Ralph and the rest of the AHB crew. Hope all is well for you and yours this new years. Had a couple drinks with some boys at Millmerran this afternoon, water was only just crossing the Centenary Bridge as we crossed the Condamine on the way there and back. Has been a tough year for a lot on the land this year, as well as us in the mining industry who share the land with them. 

Here's to bigger and better in 2011!


----------



## marksfish (31/12/10)

happy new year to all on AHB and may your brews be good brews :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## matho (1/1/11)

HAPPY NEW YEAR MOFO'S


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/1/11)

Only 9:11 here, sounds strange to say that but its true. Have a good one you early starters.
Cheers 
Nev GB


----------



## DUANNE (1/1/11)

well i didnt plan to be on here but the missus has gone out and left me to look after the kids. oh well seen in the new year with a laganitis sumpin wild and a good cigar any way. happy new year to all.


----------



## browndog (1/1/11)

1/2 an hour to go here in the _smart_ state.


----------



## DUANNE (1/1/11)

browndog said:


> 1/2 an hour to go here in the _smart_ state.




is that the smart state that wont go to daylight savings because it will fade the curtains? h34r:


----------



## peaky (1/1/11)

Well that's the first time in 3 or 4 years that I've stayed up past midnight on NYE. What a party animal. Happy new year to all :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (1/1/11)

BEERHOG said:


> is that the smart state that wont go to daylight savings because it will fade the curtains? h34r:




Too right mate, and the bloody cows will be all *^$#@ed up too!

and anna blight does not want another hour of daylight to expose her stupidity.


----------



## DUANNE (1/1/11)

browndog said:


> and anna blight does not want another hour of daylight to expose her stupidity.



i have to give a +1000 on that one.


----------



## bum (1/1/11)

Happy New Year, AHB.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/1/11)

Bit more to go here but enjoy.11:14 and the beer is going down slower :icon_drunk: 
GB


----------



## keifer33 (1/1/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Bit more to go here but enjoy.11:14 and the beer is going down slower :icon_drunk:
> GB



Something is going wrong then if its slowing down, I just had a glass of water....must me something in the air in the west....although that bottle of chimay is looking mighty tempting. What the hell last beer of 2010!


----------



## ekul (1/1/11)

I'm on here too, finished work too late so couldn't get in anywhere. I;ve raised a few glasses to the new year, will probably go to bed pretty soon, gotta start work tmo morn.


----------



## jyo (1/1/11)

Ok, a fewwww homebrews then 8 or so Coopers reds and a few Pils Urquells and I'M SHOT. Then some brighty spark offers you a couple of shots of burbooon.
I had to tip my last beer out at a set traffic lights (take the bottle home to recycle ofcourse!) on the way home. I really don't feel so good....it took a long time to write this post.
Have a good one blokes!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/1/11)

jyo said:


> Ok, a fewwww homebrews then 8 or so Coopers reds and a few Pils Urquells and I'M SHOT. Then some brighty spark offers you a couple of shots of burbooon.
> I had to tip my last beer out at a set traffic lights (take the bottle home to recycle ofcourse!) on the way home. I really don't feel so good....it took a long time to write this post.
> Have a good one blokes!


Well Im still up and about ! Mite sleep in tomorrow. This just gets harder every year :icon_cheers: 
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/1/11)

Well its past the witching hour here in WA and the wife is home.
A good New Year to all.
GB


----------



## keifer33 (1/1/11)

Happy new year to all WA'ers who are the lucky last to celebrate. Looking forward to all the brewing endeavors 2011 holds.


----------



## big d (1/1/11)

Happy 2011 AHBers

Cheers
Big D


----------



## enuun (1/1/11)

Happy new year people!
Here's to good company, good health and good beer.
Cheers


----------



## haysie (1/1/11)

Here here enuun. Good brewing 2011


----------



## thelastspud (1/1/11)

Still got hours to go over here. Happy new years to all you blokes at home.


----------



## haysie (1/1/11)

Bradley said:


> Still got hours to go over here. Happy new years to all you blokes at home.



Onya Bradley. Great to see ya here mate.


----------



## mika (1/1/11)

Just got home, Happy New Years all.


----------



## Gar (1/1/11)

Happy new year guys, hope your not too bad this morning :icon_chickcheers: :beerbang: :icon_drunk: :icon_vomit:


----------



## Brown_hound (1/1/11)

Happy New Years all!

Just put down some swill - in honour of this great country of ours, and all of us bogans who drink it.

One of the world's first beers in 2011.


All the best for a top new year guys.


----------



## NickB (1/1/11)

Mashed in an Aussie Dark Ale today, ready for Australia Day Drinking.

Happy new year to all.....


----------

